# OCDetailing Model 3 video - non-obvious features



## garsh

TLDW:

open/closing cooling vents at front of car
no attachment points found for front license plate holder - will need to stick and/or drill.
view of frunk, frunk can be locked.
no sign of towing attachment points in back.
view through trunk with one rear seat down.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

These videos just make me more and more anxious to get the car!


----------



## MelindaV

Every time I see this guy, I get more and more anxious about leaving my car with a shop for a day 
He seems pretty careless handling someone else’s car.

And the front plate holder comes covered in double stick tape, seems pretty obvious that it is stuck on, no drilling required.


----------



## garsh

MelindaV said:


> Every time I see this guy, I get more and more anxious about leaving my car with a shop for a day
> He seems pretty careless handling someone else's car.


When I first saw how the aero wheel covers were stacked right on top of each other in the trunk, I cringed.


----------



## Impatient

Dude-

Please don't talk about the Model 3 "blowing up" if it doesn't cool the battery. In today's climate of Tesla FUD, the world doesn't need any more misinformation.


----------



## Topher

garsh said:


> no sign of towing attachment points in back.


He says, looking a panel which covers where any such signs would be expected to be found...

I wouldn't expect to be able to see a tow hitch attachment point, given the look and design goals. For tow hitch models, I suspect they would replace that lower panel.

Thank you kindly.


----------



## RoadToLevel5

I've never seen a honeycomb frame on the underside of a hood before (@2:45). My guess is that it helps with crash safety.


----------



## jsmay311

RoadToLevel5 said:


> I've never seen a honeycomb frame on the underside of a hood before (@2:45). My guess is that it helps with crash safety.


Could be. It could also be to prevent the aluminum hood from denting easily when pressed down upon. For example, the Gen 1 Volt's aluminum hood (without reinforcement) is known to be susceptible to denting.


----------



## Topher

RoadToLevel5 said:


> I've never seen a honeycomb frame on the underside of a hood before (@2:45). My guess is that it helps with crash safety.


Some engineer or designer convinced Elon that hexagonal was the way to go there, and I have no idea what they used. What do _hexagons_ do here?

Thank you kindly.


----------



## KennethK

It probably helps with pedestrian protection while still holding the shape of the hood.


----------



## Brett

MelindaV said:


> Every time I see this guy, I get more and more anxious about leaving my car with a shop for a day
> He seems pretty careless handling someone else's car.


I read this before I watched the video and I thought "geez it can't be that bad" but oh my god was I wrong. That was unbearable. I would murder someone that treated my new car that way.

Also, he seams to be posting these videos before he takes the time to actually figure out what he's looking at. I feel I have to watch them because they are some of the only videos we have but part of me wishes he wouldn't have made them at all because they are so full of misleading information (front license plate bracket, software, etc).


----------



## MelindaV

Brett said:


> I read this before I watched the video and I thought "geez it can't be that bad" but oh my god was I wrong. That was unbearable. I would murder someone that treated my new car that way.
> 
> Also, he seams to be posting these videos before he takes the time to actually figure out what he's looking at. I fell I have to watch them because they are some of the only videos we have but part of me wishes he wouldn't have made them at all because they are so full of misleading information (front license plate bracket, software, etc).


the latest one I just watched I think is the worst. slaps the charge port closed, says the screws included to attache the plate to the front bracket are for attaching the bracket to the bumper, on and on about what isn't finished in the UI... overall just a **** representation of misinformation and carelessness.


----------



## TrevP

Brett said:


> I read this before I watched the video and I thought "geez it can't be that bad" but oh my god was I wrong. That was unbearable. I would murder someone that treated my new car that way.
> 
> Also, he seams to be posting these videos before he takes the time to actually figure out what he's looking at. I fell I have to watch them because they are some of the only videos we have but part of me wishes he wouldn't have made them at all because they are so full of misleading information (front license plate bracket, software, etc).


This guy is irresponsible and not helping matters. I wish he'd stop posting videos about Model 3 because he doesn't know what he's talking about but he's getting clicks which is what he wants.

Patience folks, we will reward you soon


----------



## @gravityrydr

Watching these videos I'm thinking, how is he posting this when so many others have said they can't or won't post videos like this. He doesn't seem to be an employee so is he using someone else's car? Possibly without the owner's permission and posting these quickly to promote his business. If this was my car I would be livid.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

MelindaV said:


> Every time I see this guy, I get more and more anxious about leaving my car with a shop for a day
> He seems pretty careless handling someone else's car.
> 
> And the front plate holder comes covered in double stick tape, seems pretty obvious that it is stuck on, no drilling required.


I couldn't have said it better myself. There is no way I'm letting this car sit unattended waiting for delivery and there is no way I would let this car be in the possession of a shop like OCDetailing for more than a part of a day with me sitting in the shop.


----------



## Steam613

An interesting aspect of the video, very close to the end, was the frameless door raising the window automatically as he shut it.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Steam613 said:


> An interesting aspect of the video, very close to the end, was the frameless door raising the window automatically as he shut it.


This is very common in frameless doors.

When the door is closed and you grab the handle the window drops a bit. Then when you close the door the window goes back up.

If you're going to get your windows tinted you'll see that they trick the car into thinking your door is closed by confusing the sensor so that they can tint the whole piece of glass.


----------



## KarenRei

RoadToLevel5 said:


> I've never seen a honeycomb frame on the underside of a hood before (@2:45). My guess is that it helps with crash safety.


Area moment of inertia. Same reason you use I beams and profile sections rather than solid bars, same reason you use trusses, etc. Area moment of inertia (I) is proportional to the distance from the midline squared. Stress in an object is proportional to I, and bending proportional to I². So the deeper your patterning, the stronger it will be and especially the less it will bend.

As for why hex? Well, the best would be a lattice between two layers, but that'd be way too hard to manufacture - you want something you can simply stamp out. For a given amount of mass, a hex grid provides the most uniform distribution of strength. By contrast, if you wanted all of the strength on one axis, you'd use simple corrugations.

Still, interesting to see a high relief 2d profile stamped out hex grid on alumium; I wonder what approach they used to manufacture it. Maybe hot stamping followed by tempering? Because surely they've got a good temper on it, annealed alumium just has too low of a tensile strength - but tempered alumium wouldn't withstand stamping like that. Either way, it's good design from both a structural and aesthetic perspective.


----------



## Twiglett

will someone please take those customer cars off him?


----------



## SuperMario

The guy deserves some credit. He's given us a close look of the car. He's just a bit rough handling everything he touches like the charge port and the door slamming. I think the frunk is ajar because he couldn't slam it shut but only requires a firm down pressure. He should work at Tesla product durability dept.


----------



## TrevP

Steam613 said:


> An interesting aspect of the video, very close to the end, was the frameless door raising the window automatically as he shut it.


That's normal on all Teslas. The BMW i3 does the same thing. It's to create positive seal when the door is closed and also in Tesla's case, to allow the window to clear the chrome trim when the door is opened or closed. It's a tight clearance.


----------



## TrevP

SuperMario said:


> The guy deserves some credit. He's given us a close look of the car. He's just a bit rough handling everything he touches like the charge port and the door slamming. I think the frunk is ajar because he couldn't slam it shut but only requires a firm down pressure. He should work at Tesla product durability dept.


He doesn't anything compared to what I have ready to go...


----------



## Doug N.

TrevP said:


> He doesn't anything compared to what I have ready to go...


TrevP

You got your Model 3 already? Confused...


----------



## JWardell

TrevP said:


> Patience folks, we will reward you soon
> View attachment 3683


You're either really good at Photoshop, or you've done an amazing job hiding the fact that you've been driving a Model 3 around all this while! Don't try to fool us by saying it's PTFI's car, we know better!


----------



## TE3LA

TrevP said:


> This guy is irresponsible and not helping matters. I wish he'd stop posting videos about Model 3 because he doesn't know what he's talking about but he's getting clicks which is what he wants.
> 
> Patience folks, we will reward you soon
> 
> View attachment 3683


...wait what?! @TrevP is in a Model 3! Fills me with glee, yipee!

can't wait for what Big T has in store!


----------



## Justmurr

More exciting news! Go @TrevP ! Just double-checked to confirm that I am still following your video blog thread!

Now the refresh game begins. Very much looking forward to your tidbits @TrevP !!!


----------



## TrevP

Just to let you know, I have a segment *you're not going to want to miss* but it's not coming out this week. Hopefully by the end of the month. I agreed with a certain third-party to wait until the time is right.

But, if you watch my BMW i3 ride-along segment hopefully going up tonight, you might get a short glimpse of the secret


----------



## TE3LA

TrevP said:


> Just to let you know, I have a segment *you're not going to want to miss* but it's not coming out this week. Hopefully by the end of the month. I agreed with a certain third-party to wait until the time is right.
> 
> But, if you watch my BMW i3 ride-along segment hopefully going up tonight, you might get a short glimpse of the secret


@TrevP you're killing us man!  looks like we're stuck with OCD Joe for now...jk 

hmmm... "certain 3rd party"..."time is right" "glimpse of secret"... you've got us on the edge of our seats!


----------



## SSonnentag

When I first saw the hood (bonnet?) open up and saw there was no insulation on the underside I was a bit taken back. But then, "Oh, yeah, it's an EV. No engine noise to muffle."


----------



## Juergen

However, insulation could be helpful when transporting fresh food. Or the cooler for the picnic ...


----------



## Sandy

Juergen said:


> However, insulation could be helpful when transporting fresh food. Or the cooler for the picnic ...


You could cut your own foil faced insulation to fit if desired.


----------



## Topher

Sandy said:


> You could cut your own foil faced insulation to fit if desired.


Just find a regular cooler that fits in the space.

Thank you kindly.


----------



## JWardell

I have had an idea for nearly a year now of a custom-made insulation insert for the frunk. I picture it being able to handle a full load of ice and beers for tailgating and not leaking. I would start with some Reflectix bubble & foil insulation material, but it would be awesome to eventually make some custom-sized flexible foam. I was hoping to make one myself before passing the idea on to Evvanex etc but I don't think I will be getting my 3 in time to get a leg up on the lucrative frunk cooler industry! This is where I wish I had a better idea of how the patent system worked...

There's just something aweome about pulling up to a tailgate in your electric car, popping the trunk and grabbing an ice cold beer.


----------



## Frank99

I love that idea.

Not having a Model S, I don't know if I'm totally and completely off base, but my understanding was that, with the refresh, all Model S (RWD or AWD, BWD or not) have the same frunk liner, which sounds to me like some people have unused space below the frunk liner. I was wondering if the same was true with the Model 3, in which case an aftermarket liner for the RWD models might be interesting. 
An aftermarket liner with 2" of styrofoam sprayed on the undersurface and a lid on top would get pretty close to your needs...


----------



## JWardell

@Frank99 I have wondered the same thing, if non-AWD 3s have extra space under their frunk liner. But I'm not going so far as begging @PTFI or @RiggerJon to start ripping apart their frunk to find out! 
I, on the other hand, am infamous for ripping several panels out of a car within days of buying


----------



## RiggerJon

JWardell said:


> I have had an idea for nearly a year now of a custom-made insulation insert for the frunk. I picture it being able to handle a full load of ice and beers for tailgating and not leaking. I would start with some Reflectix bubble & foil insulation material, but it would be awesome to eventually make some custom-sized flexible foam. I was hoping to make one myself before passing the idea on to Evvanex etc but I don't think I will be getting my 3 in time to get a leg up on the lucrative frunk cooler industry! This is where I wish I had a better idea of how the patent system worked...
> 
> There's just something aweome about pulling up to a tailgate in your electric car, popping the trunk and grabbing an ice cold beer.


That is a brilliant idea!


----------



## 3V Pilot

JWardell said:


> I have had an idea for nearly a year now of a custom-made insulation insert for the frunk. I picture it being able to handle a full load of ice and beers for tailgating and not leaking. I would start with some Reflectix bubble & foil insulation material, but it would be awesome to eventually make some custom-sized flexible foam. I was hoping to make one myself before passing the idea on to Evvanex etc but I don't think I will be getting my 3 in time to get a leg up on the lucrative frunk cooler industry! This is where I wish I had a better idea of how the patent system worked...
> 
> There's just something aweome about pulling up to a tailgate in your electric car, popping the trunk and grabbing an ice cold beer.


As I'm reading this the thought flashed across my mind of the "FlexSeal" guy spraying it all around the frunk and turning into a cooler...LOL


----------



## KarenRei

From the perspective of a cooler, this is when a 12V socket in the frunk would come in very handy....


----------



## Gizmo

KarenRei said:


> From the perspective of a cooler, this is when a 12V socket in the frunk would come in very handy....


Not sure the frunk is actually deep enough to accommodate most coolers??

Retro-fitting a 12V socket would be easy enough if you really wanted one in there though (you shouldn't _have_ to, but it is a cheap solution)


----------



## JWardell

KarenRei said:


> From the perspective of a cooler, this is when a 12V socket in the frunk would come in very handy....


The 12v battery is right there, so adding your own would be very easy. [Please use a fused connection!]
That may be yet another how-to on my list to post.


----------



## Juergen

The Model 3 frunk has a surrounding gasket. That could mean the frunk isn't ventilated. If you want to operate an electric cooler, the waste heat is not exhausted.


----------



## Matthias Fritz

next video coming on tuesday.

OCDetailing 2 days ago
The doors on this car are very solid... And I'm going to show the door closing when I post the drive video... I promise I show the up most care to customers car. It will make since when I close this door side by side for the comparison drive. Coming Tuesday!


----------



## MelindaV

Seriously, I’m so sick of seeing this guy, at this point I don’t even care if he shows something totally unexpected and cool. I’m not interested in watching him.


----------



## Topher

Juergen said:


> The Model 3 frunk has a surrounding gasket. That could mean the frunk isn't ventilated. If you want to operate an electric cooler, the waste heat is not exhausted.


The frunk lid is also not insulated. Heat can move easily through the metal.

Thank you kindly.


----------



## teslaliving

Steam613 said:


> An interesting aspect of the video, very close to the end, was the frameless door raising the window automatically as he shut it.


My S does that too. It has been reliable.


----------



## Matthias Fritz

there is another video available from OCDetailing. not going to post the link to the video here


----------



## KennethK

If you watch the latest OCD video, do you normally apply as much steering correction as he does while driving?


----------



## Matthias Fritz

KennethK said:


> If you watch the latest OCD video, do you normally apply as much steering correction as he does while driving?


nope. why should one do that? this guy has some really strange habits.
also with all his superficial knowledge he is not doing Tesla a favor with that "reviews".


----------



## SoFlaModel3

KennethK said:


> If you watch the latest OCD video, do you normally apply as much steering correction as he does while driving?


I believe he thinks he's a movie star driving a car that isn't really going anywhere


----------



## MelindaV

Matthias Fritz said:


> this guy has some really strange habits.


or at least habits


----------



## Steam613

Over correction:=> if he was in sports mode driving perhaps he was just trying to get a feel for the responsiveness? Regarding the screen I was surprised it did not identify lateral vehicles instead of only a couple of times illustrating one in front of vehicle. From other threads on Tesla's S blog the screen was the same regardless of software package as far as vehicle id. Could this be due to vehicle still being in calibration? I believe I read somewhere the car needed 500 miles(?) of road time to calibrate sensors. Thoughts peeps?


----------



## KarenRei

He wrote in response to some comments that he's sometimes a bit twitchy, particularly when he's nervous (such as from being filmed while driving a customer's car)


----------



## TrevP

Matthias Fritz said:


> nope. why should one do that? this guy has some really strange habits.
> also with all his superficial knowledge he is not doing Tesla a favor with that "reviews".


His lack of knowledge is particularly frustrating. He makes me cringe


----------



## pjfw8

TrevP said:


> His lack of knowledge is particularly frustrating. He makes me cringe


So Trev, any ETA for your report?


----------



## Dan Detweiler

TrevP said:


> His lack of knowledge is particularly frustrating. He makes me cringe


Absolutely.

His concern seems to be more along the lines of being the first one to publish...not really the accuracy of his statements. We would all LOVE to have someone that is knowledgeable of the car, with experience in the development process, who knows the information that reservation holders what to hear, post a review of their recent test drive.

Hmmm...preferably Canadian. 

Dan


----------



## JWardell

They posted another video, with some great shots of a full body protection film application.

Some usual BS too, like removal of iron from "neighboring Tesla's regen" ?!? but I do love gazing at this red beauty as it is exactly what should be in my driveway sooner or later.


----------



## Edward Reading

that is a great looking car!


----------



## telero

Paint correction, film, ceramic, tint.

Cost of $10K? $15K? More?


----------



## Caracul

Seriously guys, I know I'm going against the grain here, but I'm appreciative for all the videos. They are HD and have uncovered a fair few tidbits that we either didn't know or weren't sure about. A good look at the removal of the aero wheels, no tow bar fitment, views of inside and the boot space and a load more views of high quality video.

Yes, he falls short on a lot of knowledge. He doesn't know about the engagement of autopilot. But come on. The biggest amount of FUD came from a delivery specialist in the video and the infamous talk about the FM radio and whether it would or would not come. That went pretty much viral through all the negative spin people put on it.

At the end of the day, he is a detailer. Looking at his work, he's pretty damn good (even if he does know it). And all of you that don't like him, or don't like his ignorance on points, or don't like how he closes doors...well you're still watching. Because there is literally nothing else out there.

(With the greatest of respect to @RiggerJon and @PTFI who have been amazing at feeding our addiction!). By all means, gently educate him and others where he is wrong...but some comments feel overly personal in their attacks.


----------



## Michael Russo

As I said... I stopped watching more than 3 videos ago...


----------



## SoFlaModel3

JWardell said:


> They posted another video, with some great shots of a full body protection film application.
> 
> Some usual BS too, like removal of iron from "neighboring Tesla's regen" ?!? but I do love gazing at this red beauty as it is exactly what should be in my driveway sooner or later.


I'm just trying to figure out why this person spent so much money on the car with OCD but still has the standard aero wheels


----------



## 3V Pilot

I’m doing the same thing, checking every option except the wheels and not doing the full body wrap but paint protection and some wrap. I don’t like the look of the areo wheel that much but I do like the extra range and the ability to pull them off if I want it to look better. No need to spend $1500 for lower range and wheels that are not that much better looking.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Mike Land said:


> I'm doing the same thing, checking every option except the wheels and not doing the full body wrap but paint protection and some wrap. I don't like the look of the areo wheel that much but I do like the extra range and the ability to pull them off if I want it to look better. No need to spend $1500 for lower range and wheels that are not that much better looking.


At $1,500 I would say the sport wheels represent the cheapest and best upgrade 

The difference is massive from the aero cover (not appealing) to the 18" without the cover (looks small with the lip) to a 19" with spokes coming straight to the edge of the rim.


----------



## MelindaV

SoFlaModel3 said:


> At $1,500 I would say the sport wheels represent the cheapest and best upgrade


and to quote OCDetailing Joseph...


----------



## SoFlaModel3

MelindaV said:


> and to quote OCDetailing Joseph...


Only smart thing he's said


----------



## MelindaV

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Only smart thing he's said


if anyone was not totally sold yet on the Sport wheels, seeing that slow roll by should do it. They are (of course IMO, YMMV) fantastic looking.


----------



## KennethK

MelindaV said:


> if anyone was not totally sold yet on the Sport wheels, seeing that slow roll by should do it. They are (of course IMO, YMMV) fantastic looking.


I see what you did there ( YMMV)


----------



## 3V Pilot

Okay, you guys convinced me to change my mind and go with the upgraded wheels......right up until Joe the OCD guy said he liked them then I went back to original plan....LOL.

I knew I would be out voted on my wheel choice but 90% of my daily commute is at 55-75+mph and around 60 miles round trip. So even if the areo covers give me 5% range I’ll be happy with them (but I do agree the look like [email protected]!). Maybe when I see them in person I’ll change my mind but if so I’d rather go with something aftermarket for $1500 instead of having what every other Model 3 on the road will have. Just my 2 cents worth......


----------



## Michael Russo

MelindaV said:


> and to quote OCDetailing Joseph...





SoFlaModel3 said:


> Only smart thing he's said


Trusting ya both as, as I already mentioned, I'm unsubscribed from the OCDetailing channel ...


----------



## Gizmo

He certainly knows his stuff regarding detailing, I am more than a little surprised that he didn't remove _anything _during the film application (lights, door handles etc)


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Gizmo said:


> He certainly knows his stuff regarding detailing, I am more than a little surprised that he didn't remove _anything _during the film application (lights, door handles etc)


Hmm... that's an interesting point. He stressed that he doesn't want you to see the car is wrapped from 2 feet or even 2 inches. Then again with the number of hours they put into the car adding more probably would have just made the cost that much more ridiculous.


----------



## Jayc

Hmm I am reading all these comments and thinking if this guy's video has even a few good points, isn't it worth watching? Or are we waiting for someone to do one without saying a single negative comment and for all facts to be 100% accurate. 

When you purchase stuff online, do you read only the five star reviews or do you also read the not so positive ones?


----------



## garsh

Jayc said:


> Hmm I am reading all these comments and thinking if this guy's video has even a few good points, isn't it worth watching?


Yes. We're starved for information, so these videos can definitely be worth watching. He has access to an actual car. 


> Or are we waiting for someone to do one without saying a single negative comment and for all facts to be 100% accurate.


Those of us who frequent this board have realized that Tesla doesn't want any publicity for the Model 3 until non-employee deliveries begin. Tesla continues to work out some production bugs on these cars - they're having a lot of "unofficial recalls" to fix things. More importantly, we've determined that the software is very incomplete. Most of us here want to support Tesla, so we're trying to "play nice" and respect their wishes. Mostly, that involves not commenting much on missing features that can be added later via a software update, other than to say "the S has that, it'll come later".

We're cringing at these videos because they're becoming popular, and the inaccuracies are going to be repeated in other media. I'm also worried that he's going to get the owner of that car in trouble with Tesla, but I don't really know what's going on there.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Jayc said:


> Hmm I am reading all these comments and thinking if this guy's video has even a few good points, isn't it worth watching? Or are we waiting for someone to do one without saying a single negative comment and for all facts to be 100% accurate.
> 
> When you purchase stuff online, do you read only the five star reviews or do you also read the not so positive ones?


His earlier videos were worse. With the car's interface being admittedly not ready for prime time (which is ok since they're not released to the general public), having someone publishing a video saying "well looks like there is no way to do 'x' " can be damaging. People take that as fact when in reality a lot of the missing features wll come via software update before the car is available to the general public.

Nothing wrong with a tough or negative review, but the spread of misinformation is bad.

I'll be the first to tell you that while I'm a massive fanboy and nothing is in the way of my purchase that I'm disappointed in the wheel gap between the top of the tire and the fender.

Also they are not immune to weird design quirks and gaffes. My dad has a Model S and I can tell you if you want to move your seat position it's best done with the door open or at least someone with a skinny arm that isn't wearing a watch


----------



## MelindaV

Agree with @SoFlaModel3 - it's not the actual issues he may be pointing out with the car, it's if that issue is truly an issue or something that is not yet activated because it is an early employee delivered car. As an example in the latest video of him driving it, he complains the AP isn't working, then says he doesn't even know if that car was purchased with AP... so anyone else would not be first saying it doesn't work then later say 'oh, maybe it doesn't have x feature' (likely on this car it didn't have enough calibration miles on it yet to activate EAP). It's things like that that I really don't like. And someone that doesn't know if they are using just straight cruise controls or AP maybe wouldn't first try it out in traffic in someone else's car.
Or saying the license plate holder requires you to drill into the bumper because it came with 4 screws. Screws are to hold the plate to the frame, NOT the frame to the bumper! Ever since then people have been freaking out that the double sided tape isn't enough to hold the frame on and you have to drill the bumper. No.
I actually liked that he pointed out how fingerprinty the glossy piano black interior will be. Things like that sort of criticism is fine. It's fact. 
It's just the vast amount of what he says isn't thought out first or had the slightest research done before stating sone BS as fact.


----------



## PTFI

Caracul said:


> Seriously guys, I know I'm going against the grain here, but I'm appreciative for all the videos. They are HD and have uncovered a fair few tidbits that we either didn't know or weren't sure about. A good look at the removal of the aero wheels, no tow bar fitment, views of inside and the boot space and a load more views of high quality video.
> 
> Yes, he falls short on a lot of knowledge. He doesn't know about the engagement of autopilot. But come on. The biggest amount of FUD came from a delivery specialist in the video and the infamous talk about the FM radio and whether it would or would not come. That went pretty much viral through all the negative spin people put on it.
> 
> At the end of the day, he is a detailer. Looking at his work, he's pretty damn good (even if he does know it). And all of you that don't like him, or don't like his ignorance on points, or don't like how he closes doors...well you're still watching. Because there is literally nothing else out there.
> 
> (With the greatest of respect to @RiggerJon and @PTFI who have been amazing at feeding our addiction!). By all means, gently educate him and others where he is wrong...but some comments feel overly personal in their attacks.


I met the guy yesterday...(at a non Model 3 event), Nice humble guy with a nice family. I told him I enjoy the energy that he brings!
He said that he has a reservation just like most of the folks here on the forum, He feels honored that he has the opportunity to be able to bring us information on the Model 3...

It's been over a month since my delivery and still no manual? I'll take any and ALL info I can get,
I can sift through the real news vs "fake news".


----------



## PTFI

SoFlaModel3 said:


> I'm just trying to figure out why this person spent so much money on the car with OCD but still has the standard aero wheels


Some people LOVE the Aero Covers....My daughter is still upset that I took them off







and now have them on my wall in my garage!


----------



## Vendacious

PTFI If you wanted to, would you be able to put the aero covers back on your wheels without first removing the center cap you put in?


----------



## Maevra

Vendacious said:


> PTFI If you wanted to, would you be able to put the aero covers back on your wheels without first removing the center cap you put in?


The center cap on the aero wheels has attachment points that need to go into the center hole, so any separate center cap would need to be removed first.


----------



## PTFI

Vendacious said:


> PTFI If you wanted to, would you be able to put the aero covers back on your wheels without first removing the center cap you put in?[/QUOTE}


@Maevra is correct. I will let you all know how it works out when I put them back on for a long trip.


----------



## Jimmy Pepe Russels

Caracul said:


> Seriously guys, I know I'm going against the grain here, but I'm appreciative for all the videos. They are HD and have uncovered a fair few tidbits that we either didn't know or weren't sure about. A good look at the removal of the aero wheels, no tow bar fitment, views of inside and the boot space and a load more views of high quality video.
> 
> Yes, he falls short on a lot of knowledge. He doesn't know about the engagement of autopilot. But come on. The biggest amount of FUD came from a delivery specialist in the video and the infamous talk about the FM radio and whether it would or would not come. That went pretty much viral through all the negative spin people put on it.
> 
> At the end of the day, he is a detailer. Looking at his work, he's pretty damn good (even if he does know it). And all of you that don't like him, or don't like his ignorance on points, or don't like how he closes doors...well you're still watching. Because there is literally nothing else out there.
> 
> (With the greatest of respect to @RiggerJon and @PTFI who have been amazing at feeding our addiction!). By all means, gently educate him and others where he is wrong...but some comments feel overly personal in their attacks.


Quoted for truth. His videos have been my favorite by far this past year and a half. All of these Tesla cultists and detail autists can just not watch him if they dont like him!

"muh FUD"

Hey, if someone was dumb enough to cancel their reservation because of him, that's just a +1 for me


----------



## garsh

Jimmy Pepe Russels said:


> Hey, if someone was dumb enough to cancel their reservation because of him, that's just a +1 for me


I'm more worried about keeping Tesla in business long-term. The general public needs to be educated about Tesla. Bumping up my reservation by a few positions won't matter much when Tesla is building 5000 cars per week.


----------

